# Question about Nupro!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I received sample packets of this. 

I will not be offering it to Hope for now in light of her tummy troubles but I did want to inquire about using it with Ruby who has a tummy of iron. She is so small. She has always had visible hip bones but she has gained weight with us and is nothing short of a ball of energy!

How do you offer it to your babies? I do not feed raw nor wet food. I do give her ZP but she eats it straight rather than with water, although she will eat it that way as well.

Did not know how you give this and my brochure does not have amount by weight. Perhaps the packets (left them at home) do.

I'd appreciate any tips for usage!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

When I used Nupro all I did was add a little water to it and they licked it right up.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

You can mix the Nupro with a little bit of water to make a gravy. If I ever have a dry meal for my dogs that's what I do is mix it with Nupro and a bit of water.

Even when I feed raw I just sprinkle Nupro over their raw meat, no water or anything. You could just sprinkle the Nupro over the ZP and just serve it as is.

The sample packets that I've received are not whole servings, they are just taste samples so you could use all of it in one sitting or dole it out over multiple feedings as you see fit.


----------

